# spring turkey season



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well hopeing to take a turkey this year with my slingshot I have come close many times but no cookie hopeing this is the year must be a head shot nothing eles will work I don't think.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

From what I know about turkey hunting getting one with a ss will be an amazing accomplishment. I understand these illusive birds are difficult with more traditional equipment. Good luck to you!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes they are and thank you.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Well hopeing to take a turkey this year with my slingshot I have come close many times but no cookie hopeing this is the year must be a head shot nothing eles will work I don't think.


maybe the flechette's well work


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

wolf98 said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Well hopeing to take a turkey this year with my slingshot I have come close many times but no cookie hopeing this is the year must be a head shot nothing eles will work I don't think.
> ...


:yeahthat:
A turkey taken with a flechette would be epic!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If one ever hit its mark I know it would I am thinking about super glueing some small feathers to a marble and seeing how they shoot go a head and ask why.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> If one ever hit its mark I know it would I am thinking about super glueing some small feathers to a marble and seeing how they shoot go a head and ask why.


why


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I have watched turkeys feed together in fields on line walking they flush grasshoppers to each other when one flys up to the right or left a turkey would snag it out of the air and I took a turkey once with my bow that when I shot him he turned as I he was trying to catch my arrow and hit him under his mouth made me think he thought it was a bug so my thinking is small feathers on a marble shot at the head he thinks its a easy meal and bam in the mouth sounds good right.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's funny!
You really know your prey anic:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I also thought about painting up a flachette to look like a grasshopper.


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck hope you get one


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Well I have watched turkeys feed together in fields on line walking they flush grasshoppers to each other when one flys up to the right or left a turkey would snag it out of the air and I took a turkey once with my bow that when I shot him he turned as I he was trying to catch my arrow and hit him under his mouth made me think he thought it was a bug so my thinking is small feathers on a marble shot at the head he thinks its a easy meal and bam in the mouth sounds good right.


sounds like an interesting idea i think you should give it a try end let my now how it works k :nono:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

When I do there will be pics


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> When I do there will be picks


cool i'm looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Best of luck ... hope you get one!

I think that feathered or painted marble probably won't work ... you ammo will be moving much faster than a bug, and I doubt the turkey will have time to react to it. If you are shooting at 200 fps, that turkey probably will not even see it coming. But of course this is just my opinion ... based on no experience shooting at turkeys.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Remember always shoot the head. Me personally I have shot them in the chest at 40ish yards with a shotgun and it flew away, that was with federal 3.5 inch turkey loads.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i know shot one 6 times # 4 buck still did not get him.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Id love to have turkeys over here, ive heard of a few wild ones but not around here. Good luck


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Ghost, we know if anyone can do it, it's you, we will be patiently waiting for pics bro! Not sure if you have tried 36 Cal muzzle loaders, not as much energy as the 45 but they get decent penetration . Also those bean shots a lot of guys are using in the UK sound promising


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I recon big heavy lead balls, and extreme taper tbg will put one down easily, too much room for error with the smaller lead balls especially with the size some turkeys get to.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, that's the majority opinion,being he hit the turkey several times in the head with with what I'm assuming was heavy lead,
I think going for a little penetration with extreme tapered singles would be a good idea.
Bill Hayes seems to punch a hole through everything he shoots, including that water Fowl (turkey like bird, little smaller) he swears by the 41 Cal balls.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Chief AJ did it I am sure you can.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I cast 36 cal and like it a lot my ammo bag has all kinds of stuff in it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ohhh man, Ghost... you didn't know it yet but we are totally in a competition now! Haha.

I have been wanting to get a turkey so bad with my slingshot!!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I cast 36 cal and like it a lot my ammo bag has all kinds of stuff in it.


do you no what cal a 10mm ball is


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just guessing I would say 40 cal a 40 cal round is a short 10mm so my guess is 40 cal.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Let the competition begin lol.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Just guessing I would say 40 cal a 40 cal round is a short 10mm so my guess is 40 cal.


cool thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

3/8" is 9.5mm, so 10mm is like .385.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

To be precise, 10 mm = 10/25.4 inches = .3937 caliber.

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=&oq=convert+mm+to&hl=en-GB&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGNI_en-GBCA525CA525&q=convert+mm+to+inches&gs_l=hp..0.0l4.0.0.0.5726...........0.Q5ed8fQfsvg&pbx=1

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MarkG53 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've had hens within 5' of the tip of my shotgun in the spring when you can only take a Jake or Tom. Regardless either sex should come with 10 yards if you're in camo, tucked away in the shadows and brush, are very patient and still ...and can call. Either way* if* I could hit one it would be in the neck with a sharpened flachette or one outfitted with broad head. Either should put the bird down but probably won't kill it and then you'd have your hands full. Good luck!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just wondering.. why is a turkey so difficult to kill? Ive seen them up close and it looks like half inch steel could take em.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

pult421 said:


> Just wondering.. why is a turkey so difficult to kill? Ive seen them up close and it looks like half inch steel could take em.


If you are dead set on turkey with a slingshot use half inch cube ammo, lead or steel, and go for a solid head or neck shot. Turkeys and other birds often jerk their head down a little when they get startled by a sound (your release) so aim for the neck an inch, inch n a half below the head. If it doesn't flinch you take the neck, if it does finch you hit it square in the noggin.

Body shots are not recommended. The wing feathers are like body armor against slingshot ammo and even after a complete pass through with a broadhead from a crossbow they have been known the fly off and escape, only to die later somewhere out in the woods.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

gotta also wonder what your turkeys are like. our turkeys see a good amount of people so the hard part is finding them with no people to be seen.


----------

